# CZ Shotguns



## cohuttahunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone have any opinions on CZ side x sides? Bobwhite, sharp tail, etc.?


----------



## Jeff Suggs (Feb 16, 2015)

*Cz*

I have had no problems out of my 28 ga, it is the ringneck model. It has been shot atleast 200 rounds. Case coloring wearing off bottom of action from carrying.  Overall good gun for money. Yildiz has some for around $500 at Academy sports, but have not used any of them.


----------



## tsharp (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice and good shooting guns. I have a Huglu and been shooting sporting clays since 5-6 years with it. CZ  purchased the Huglu plant and now call CZ USA. A friend of mines has 3 Huglu and we shoot sporting clays just about every Friday. If you look at the Wing Shooter that is the 1 I have.


----------



## tsharp (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff I have shot the Yildiz a few times and I have to say they kick like a mule. They are very light. Some of the guys remove the but pad and put lead or something heavy in to stop some of the kick. I must have over 5000 rounds I shot with my Huglu with no problems.


----------



## StevePickard (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a CZ Bobwhite sxs 20 ga.  I have had no problems with it and would highly recommend it.
Steve Pickard


----------



## au7126 (Feb 16, 2015)

Had over under CZ and was worried with safety not auto on after closing. Does side by side operate same?


----------



## StevePickard (Feb 17, 2015)

The safety on my bobwhite sxs does not automatically return to safe after opening/closing.
Steve Pickard


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 17, 2015)

IMO there is much better used guns out there for the same price.  Most of the Turkish guns will have an equal amount of folks on both sides of the fence, Those that have had problems, and those who havent.  Double guns are expensive to make, even in Turkey.  A person is much better off buying a well built semi or pump, or a good used double such as a  Miroku, then to spend money on A Turkish gun that will literally, lose half of its value the day you take it home.  There's very little market for used cheap double guns, and there's a reason for that.  Id suggest you look into the used market before you buy a gun that is well known for problems.


----------



## GLS (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's a thought out review of the CZ Bobwhites, in 28 and 20:
http://www.members.shaw.ca/sharptail/CZReview.pdf

You'd be hard-pressed to find a better value used in a 28 gauge than a new CZ Bobwhite.  My 28 weighs 5 lbs, 3 oz.  I bought it new for $850 from a dealer in Gunbroker.  I had a gunsmith lighten and crisp the trigger pulls.  I like double triggers.  It's a plus to me that it is an extractor and not an ejector model.  That's one less complexity to worry about failing.  It should give me trouble free shooting for the rest of my life.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 20, 2015)

GLS, that was a quite interesting and pretty thorough review.  Thanks for posting it.  I have a Bobwhite but I have not shot it very much I hope to use it more in the future.  I did hit the first pheasant I shot at with it but I failed to kill it cleanly and my young dog did not find it.  Considering my past shooting ability with a SXS I was pleased to have hit it at all though I really hate losing the bird.  It happened at the end of my time to hunt, and I could not look as long as I would have if there had been more time.  I used to say I could not hit the ground with my hat if I was using a sxs double gun.  Mine has 28 inch bbls.


----------



## asc (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a ringneck in a 28 ga.
It's light and shoots good.

Just saying.


----------

